# help with a little terminology



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

Like I said in my first post, I am new and trying to learn all I can. I have figured out what most everything means, but I have found nothing on what 4 coil means. It gets used a lot everywhere I look, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

In The Round- Fur on the carcass
Green- Skinned but not fleshed and streatched
Put Up- skinned fleshed and stretched
Not sure about the 4 coil, the size of spring maybe.


----------



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I got it. Does it mean that there are 4 coils, one at every corner of the pan for lack of a better description? I finally found some traps 4 coil kits on them, and that is what I noticed was different. These were on bigger traps, so is this done with the smaller ones?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

c_matt92 said:


> I think I got it. Does it mean that there are 4 coils, one at every corner of the pan for lack of a better description? I finally found some traps 4 coil kits on them, and that is what I noticed was different. These were on bigger traps, so is this done with the smaller ones?


Yes to both questions but I think that it is overkill on the smaller traps.


----------



## c_matt92 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks ND.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

with four coiling if I laminate my 1 1/2s then should I four coil them


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

MO_coon-catcher said:


> with four coiling if I laminate my 1 1/2s then should I four coil them


No. 4 coil on a 1.5 is extreme overkill. That much power applied to a small jaw spread of a 1.5 will result in broken bones and animal losses. Put in some #2 music wire springs. You trap will hold coyote, fox, and **** with out any issues.


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

ND IS RIGHT THATS WAY TO MUCH OVER KILL. IF YOUR TRAPPIN FOX COYOTE AND BOBCAT WITH ATLEAST A NUMBER 2 OR BIGGER 4 COIL WOULD BE OK AND ON OFFSETS IN THE JAW HELPS. YOU WONT HAVE AS MANY BROKEN BONES


----------

